# Recommend me a Wheel Cleaner



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Right. 

On eBay I've seen some Bilberry Concentrate for around £11 with a brush!

I know it isn't the greatest product however because it's concentrate it lasts a while and is pretty good on light brake dust. Can anyone recommend something in the same sort of price range then you can also dilute so it lasts a while.

I've been using Autobrite very Cherry however I get through that very quickly!

Thanks Ben


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

You shouldn't be getting through wheel cleaner that quickly, perhaps your pads are low and shedding lots of dust, the very cherry you already use is as good as any other :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Pads are brand new, white wheels is the problem mate


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe invest in sealing the wheels then just wash with shampoo


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

Stick with very cherry. Very chery is also concentrate so you can dilute it. It should last you longer.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

steview said:


> Maybe invest in sealing the wheels then just wash with shampoo


There sealed mate with 4 layers of poorboys!

I just need some brands of wheels cleaner that isn't too expensive and doesn't get used up quickly. They are white multispoke wheels and need cleaning every 4-5days!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stick with very cherry. Very chery is also concentrate so you can dilute it. It should last you longer.


I believe the 500ml bottle isn't, ready mix isn't it??


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Just noticed your avatar I know the burg wheels are a pain to clean since they are sealed have u tried shampoo?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Pads are brand new, white wheels is the problem mate


As Steview points out , some kind of sealant on the wheels will help, AB Very Cherry is dilutable just like bilberry, but irrespective of the wheel colour , constant application of wheel cleaner on every frequent wash is not necessary :thumb:


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

AS smartwheels


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

FiestaDan said:


> AS smartwheels


This ^


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It may sound a bit 'ghey' but anyone recommend a 'pleasant' smelling dilutable acid free wheel cleaner.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Avanti said:


> As Steview points out , some kind of sealant on the wheels will help, AB Very Cherry is dilutable just like bilberry, but irrespective of the wheel colour , constant application of wheel cleaner on every frequent wash is not necessary :thumb:


No really, if you just wash them they go a funny colour due to the paint they have used on them! They require a cleaning product to keep on top of them!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX for smell TIPS ..
AS Smart Wheels for me. Doesn't smell too bad ..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Strange with 4 coats of PB nothing should stick...should be able to keep clean with a strong shampoo...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as some will know, i had white alloys on my previous car. sealed with two coats of wolfs rim shield before fitting them and a good rinse and some soapy water got them mint every time. imo, if you're still using a chemical (thats still quite harsh, even though it says 'non-acidic') after sealing the wheels, then i can't see the point in sealing them in the first place..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> No really, if you just wash them they go a funny colour due to the paint they have used on them! They require a cleaning product to keep on top of them!


It's no point telling me that, this car is much older than yours










You can rest assured the wheels have no fancy sealants on them and they did not discolour with goodness knows what used on them over the years :argie:
Perhaps the PB wheel sealant may not be all it is cracked up to be?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

dooka said:


> IronX for smell TIPS


That reminds me to plant some squash flowers in the garden


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

AB Very Cherry is my favourite wheel cleaner, Dilutable 10:1 makes it a bargain aswell. 

Bought 5 Litres of it at the weekend and it's perfect for most dirt/grime on wheels, just not the really baked on stuff like heavy brake dust and tar.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Espuma wheel cleaner,cant do without that,really great stuff.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Maxolen wheel cleaners looked good when demo'd by Pat.

Personally i like Chemical Guys Diablo, being gel based very little wastage and a good cleaner.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Avanti said:


> It's no point telling me that, this car is much older than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not multispokes mate. They look so much easier to keep on top off!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got white alloys on my Civic Type R. I sealed them when I got the car with 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 & 2 coats of Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish over the top. 

There's not much which sticks to them now, even using EBC Redstuff pads which are one of the more dusty pads out there. What does stick comes off with just my normal Werkstat or Dodo Supernatural shampoo.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The new Maxolen Wheel Cleaner which will be launched pretty soon is a good product, can be diluted and is in that general price range.

I also like espuma revolution but this is more expensive. 

I find Diablo wheel gel is hopeless on the harder stuff but good with sealed wheels.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Tips said:


> It may sound a bit 'ghey' but anyone recommend a 'pleasant' smelling dilutable acid free wheel cleaner.


Tips, perhaps you can take a look at this?

Here

It's pleasantly scented, and highly effective, even when diluted :thumb:

Jordan


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Jordan said:


> It's pleasantly scented, and highly effective, even when diluted :thumb:
> 
> Jordan


Hi Jordan

That looks perfect for what I want :thumb:

Can you provide me a link where I purchase the wheel concentrate or can I try a sample of concentrate, say 50-100 ml.

I am happy to cover for all postage costs etc.

I just want to make sure I am happy with it before purchasing a litre:thumb:

Tips


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> Hi Jordan
> 
> That looks perfect for what I want :thumb:
> 
> ...


Feel free to pop around and try the Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse on your car, just need advance warning to set everything up :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Will do Matthew - thanks again :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a problem, you can try Iron Cleanse at same time if they are bad enough :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your very cherry is good stuff, great for cleaning the tyre walls also.

As For the PB wheel seal, i have it never used it most reports i hear are not much cop.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Forget poorboys - it's planet polish wheel sealant for the win :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have still tried this Tips at all, I remember a while back you mentioned me this product.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Forget the rest, try the best - fully endorsed by the Tipster :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You make me smile Tips


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Still not multispokes mate. They look so much easier to keep on top off!


There isn't a specific shampoo for multi spoke or white wheels, even if you ignore what I have posted, other posters have metioned similar


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

IMO a wheel is a wheel never mind what stile it is clean and seal it properly and you only need shampoo to maintain finish


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> There sealed mate with 4 layers of poorboys!
> 
> I just need some brands of wheels cleaner that isn't too expensive and doesn't get used up quickly. They are white multispoke wheels and need cleaning every 4-5days!


Poorboys wont last very long at all tbh, Better of with something like Mint rims or C5.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Avanti said:


> There isn't a specific shampoo for multi spoke or white wheels, even if you ignore what I have posted, other posters have metioned similar


No no no, your not understanding. Multispoke are harder to get in to clean in the hard to get areas. It's much easier maintaining those wheels on the supra!

Its not hard reading the OP, I just wanted some suggestions for better wheel cleaner than bilberry but something that might last as long. I didnt ask for shampoo as I have plenty of that!


----------

